# BatPod Base update



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

ODG Studios sent new pics of the BatPod base..I'll have a copy next week for build pics..

























It should be available by May...

Steve


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

The one lit from underneath looks very atmospheric.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I agree, I think lighted it will make a nice small display piece.
Mine showed up the other day:

















Almost done, very nice castings..I did need to open up the slots though.

























Now, To the batPod, old Chum!


----------



## secretreeve (Sep 11, 2012)

if i may make a suggestion,

a lamp post bent and tilted but still lit up along with the under side lighting would maybe make that look even more awesome.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thank you, that is not a bad idea...!
I'll look at lighting the Pod's headlight as well..if it's not too much brain damage to do..

Steve


----------



## secretreeve (Sep 11, 2012)

headlight?

what headlight?










i ride a motorcycle as primary transport, theres no where suitable for a headlight to even go on that thing

oh you mean this thing










more like a spot light, although could be a HID looking at the dome...

anyway, glad you like the street lamp idea, and remember the potentiometer or PMW to get the correctly scaled brightness 

you could always cut the front tire, making a secret removable section and run wires from smd leds into the tires and use a tiny ass battery and micro switch in there.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

The headlight is the thinga-ma-bat between the .50 cals and the cannon.

I don't worry about the brightness I have tons of different types of LEd just pick the ones that make me smile..I might light up his eyes too...lol

Stay tuned same *Bat Time! *same *Bat Channel!*

Steve


----------



## secretreeve (Sep 11, 2012)

yeah thats a HID kit for larger motorcycles and cars.

well, i look forward to seeing how it goes, GET MODDING!!!! lol


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I kept this one to a minimium.

One led..


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Cult TV has the base for sale at his site as we speak.
https://www.culttvmanshop.com/Exit-Ramp-base-for-from-ODG-Studios_p_2605.html

Steve


----------

